# Adoption Panel Looming!!



## Buddybear1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, new on here and just looking for a little advice. Sorry if this has ben brought up before 
We have been on our adoption journey for 18 months now. We have completed home study and had our checks and medicals done,. I was advised i had to show 3 months sustained weight loss before they would send us to panel, i  have lost 1 1/2 stone but a little has crept back on (damn you  PCOS!!) We were given a panel date of 10th May then our landlord sold our home and gave us notice to leave so the panel was postponed as our paperwork wouldnt be in on time.. We now have our adoption panel next tuesday at 10.15 and I am excited/nervous/terrified!
on one hand I am so excited that This could be another step in the journey and on the other Im scared that they will feel I havent done enough, or will hold putting on a little weight against me. 
on top of that, im unsure what will be asked of us. We are so close to our dream now and I think Im just scared of another barrier being put in place!
Any advice would be so helpful


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey buddybear1
I've not been on for ages and didn't want to read and run, everyone gets worried about going to panel ours got delayed because of my relationship with my mum and I felt like it was the end of the world. We went to panel a few months later and panel advised I got counselling before we were matched and again I felt I had let my dh down. I'm sure that your sw has done her job properly and if your going to panel it's almost certain you'll get through. 
sorry that's not much help.
We had lots of delays and hurdles to overcome hang on in there don't give up it will happen for you.
The journey is different for everyone some easy and some hard but when you finally get your little one home it's worth it, sending big hugs to you x x x x x x


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

You do well. thinking of you x


----------

